# Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?



## koibraut (3. Sep. 2012)

Hallo Koifreunde,

unser Teich befand sich zwischen Terrasse und Bruchsteinweg. Da die Terrasse 40 cm über Gartenniveau liegt, wurde seinerzeit Erde angefüllt. Zur Stützung wurde eine Wand entlang des Weges aus Grauwackesteinen gesetzt.
Inmitten befand sich der Teich, mit einen Volumen vom 5000 l nicht gerade ein Paradies für 7 Koi,s.

Da sich eine Erweiterung des bestehenden Teiches als schwierig erwies, haben wir die Koi,s in einen Ausweichteich umgesiedelt und zwischen Terrasse und Weg alles platt gemacht.
Jetzt haben wir eine schöne grade Fläche 40 cm unter der Terrasse.

Die Wasseroberfläche des neuen Teiches soll annähernd Terrassenhöhe erreichen. Das hieße, es muss rundherun ein 40 cm hoher "Rand" konstruiert werden. Die Frage nur, wie??? Einschalen, Trockenmauer...etc. Hättet ihr eine Idee, die von uns selber realisierbar wäre?

Inge und Siegfried Dlabal


----------



## Moonlight (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?*

Hey,

nehmt doch Betonschalsteine, die sind 25cm hoch. Einschalen wäre mir zu umständlich und aufwändig.

Wie soll der Teich denn überhaupt werden? Habt ihr Euch da einen Plan gemacht?

Mandy


----------



## koibraut (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?*

Ja, er soll bis an den Weg  also die Form wie der Weg ist haben.
Wo der grosse Bogen ist soll die tiefste Zohne  160 cm  hin. Bodenablauf, Pumpenkammer an die Stelle wo der grosse __ Ahorn ist. Bio Tonne mit Helix .Einen Siebfilter mit 15omm Durchsatz haben wir schon.
Um den Höhenunterschied abzu fangen  ca 4Ocm um auf Terassenhöhe zu kommen wollten wir einen Ringanker machen lassen Über die  Stirnseite der Terasse ca 5Ocm vergrössern mit Bambuspaneelen die über den Teich sind.
Schalsteine  ja,wie tief müssen wir in die Erde und müssen wir die Terasse abfangen  oder würde ews ausreichen eine Mauer zu ziehen.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?*

Hallo,

einfach ein Streifenfundament gießen und dann die Schalsteine drauf stellen. Und so was muß man nicht machen lassen ... so was kann man selbst machen 

Ich weiß jetzt echt nicht was Du mit Abfangen der Terrasse meinst 
Die Schalsteinumrandung einfach vor die Terrasse setzen. Dazwischen ca. 5cm Platz lassen und so kannste die Hohlräume unter der Terrasse hinterher mit Sand einschlämmen und wieder befüllen. Meinste das?

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (26. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?*

Hallo Inge und Siegfried,
hattet ihr denn Gelegenheit den Umbau in Angriff zu nehmen?
Wenn ja wären Bilder davon ganz toll. 

Das ermutigt einige diesen Schritt auch zu tun und lässt die Zeit erträglicher werden, bis man die wieder genießen kann.


----------



## koibraut (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?*

:evil





Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Inge und Siegfried,
> hattet ihr denn Gelegenheit den Umbau in Angriff zu nehmen?
> Wenn ja wären Bilder davon ganz toll.
> 
> Das ermutigt einige diesen Schritt auch zu tun und lässt die Zeit erträglicher werden, bis man die wieder genießen kann.


----------



## Kamilah (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?*

Hallole,

also ich will ja nächstes Frühjahr alles neu bauen, da wird dann eine ca. 40cm hohe Trockenmauer um den Teich gehen.

So in dem Stil:





Wir wollen die dann außen auch bepflanzen, damit das alles etwas bunter aussieht.

Wäre das vielleicht auch eine Idee für dich?


----------



## MadDog (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?*

Hallo Inge und Siegfried,

das selbe Problem hatte ich auch. Ich musste 50 cm überbrücken entlang meiner Garage.

Das Problem habe ich wie folgt gelöst.

Ich habe auf der Seite zur Garage ein 30 cm tiefen Graben gebuddelt und dann eingeschalt.
Anschließend Beton angemischt und eingefüllt. Nachdem ich dann die Mauer stehen hatte wurden  die Überstände begradigt und ich habe die Mauer von außen mit Bruchsteinen verkleidet. Die Teichfolie habe ich dann später an der Mauer hochgezogen und oben auf der Mauer festgeklebt. Obendrauf habe ich dann wieder Bruchsteine gelegt und ich muß sagen, mir gefällt das ganze.
Bilder könnt ihr in meinen Alben sehen.

Vielleicht gefällt euch ja die Idee. Viel Spaß beim Planen und Bauen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## koibraut (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?*

Leider sind die neuen aktuellen Bilder in unserem Album gelandet.Versuche es morgen noch mal.


----------



## zAiMoN (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich abgebaut - und nun.....?*

Hallo Inge,
Drehe die Bilder bitte noch bevor du die hier hochlädst 

Kannst du mal eine Skizze vom Teichbau hier einstellen?


Gruß Simon


----------

